# IUI Girl's TTC - Part 180!



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Lots of Luck ladies  

Amanda x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls !

How's everyone doing today ??

Nix.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well you have been chatting well haven't you girls.

KP - what did you decide about work?

Leech - how was the hcg injection honey?

Everybody else sending lots of   your way, sorry not more personals but I need to catch up with everybody's tx stages etc


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya all 

Big up to all you ladies who inject yourself - i don't know whether I will be able to do it - was nervous as hell last night with just one jab and a professional doing it!!  God bless her she was shattered she;s normally in bed by 9 as she has two little ones and is 37 weeks pg again  - she stayed up till 11 to come around and wouldn't hear any of me going to her she wanted me to be comfortable in my own house - what a star - big bunch of Flowers coming her way today 

Nothing mush else to report - i;m a bit hot today but not sure wether thats a side effect of the jab - other than that i feel OK 

Hope you all OK today - KP hows the witch today?

You OK Lou?

Good luck to our testers today 
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - glad it went well honey   not long now then until your PUPO!!!!  When is basting tomorrow?

I am fine, well I was until I got into work and now my mood has turned fowl, I work at a place where everybody rings somebody else and won't take responsibility for getting things done, long long story but I so want to become that Housewife!!!!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Basting is 2pm tomorrow - getting a bit nervous now but feeling positive 

Work is such a pain in the a*se isn't it - we could all do without the stress of it - keep doing the lotto to get us out of here xx


xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ooooo 2pm tomorrow, how exciting you will be fine just like a smear not painful honey!!!!  Had your DP got to go and do his bit tomorrow morning then?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning ladies,

Well im fine. Couldnt hold my tongue went up to see her yesterday (thanks to all of u i was calm). Slight over exxageration- re: resignation  
Told her how it is, and she was good about it. She is sometimes a mole but other times very understanding. She is a very lazy person so when her A*** is on the line she always eats me for dinner! I left out anything personal so she wouldnt think i am mixing personal/work. 
I think my hormones are through the roof! Its so bizarre. Hot flushes are now really becoming a joke. But so far so good. Getting bit more excited.

Leech well done girl- oooohhhh i cant wait for you tomorow. So excited! Lucky you nurse next door! 

Lou- hi my dear how are u?  

Goodluck testing girls. Waiting for some good news!!!!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

His soldiers have to be delivered to clinic for 12 - we don't live far from the clinic so they let him do it at home and then we back for 2.  Prob just stay up at the hospital and mope around as not much time to get back and do anything

When you went in Lou did you have to go to the lab to pick up dh sample or is it all waiting for you when you get into clinic - also are you ok to eat and drink before it?  Nurse said to have a half full bladder so won't be drinking that much

xx


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi All

Sorry to report that I got BFN this morning - absolutely gutted  

Have just got into work and am doing my best to appear 'normal'

Really hope someone else has better news

Essex Girlie


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi essex girlie, im so sorry for your news   i was really hopeing for you this would be the one. Just remember we are all here if you need to talk.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Essex Girl - so sorry about your BFN honey, we are all here when your ready to talk  

Leech - When I went in my DH had been in the morning to deliver his Soliders (I love that saying, made me smile, thanks) and then I just went in at 12.45 after having a crisp sandwich, they didn't say thing about eating or drinking or having a full bladder, and they had the prepare soliders in a long thin tube kind thing ready to be popped inside....  Hope this helps.

KP - glad your sorted at work, can you come and sort my lot out?  Hot sweats bless you, it will all be worth it though honey


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks Lou 

KP - glad its a bit better in work  you don't need the stress 

Essex girlie - so sorry honey    - try and wangle a sickie if you don't feel up to work - tell them you have an upset stomach or something  xxx

Got loads to do today so will sign off for now but will log back on at lunchtime - no talking about cream eggs ladies I ate all three yesterday and will not be repeating it today xxx

xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Essex Girlie - I'm so sorry hun and here if you want to chat.    I agree with Leechcb1 - tell work you're sick and go home for the rest of the day.

Nix.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Essex G so sorry it was a bfn, was really hoping you would get a bfp...I would try and wangle the day off work if i was you  

Leech well done having you hcg yesterday..Good luck for basting tomorrow. How exciting  

KP glad you got work sorted

HI Nix and Lou hope you are ok today..

I'm getting a bit more excited today..I'm looking forward to my 2nd scan tomorrow. When do you think i need to start doing the ovulation kits?

thanks

zar


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Totally do a sickie Essex. Just say i am not feeling well and will be going home. And go home and feet up and rest! Just have some you time. 

Leech- i heard about your "egg that attached itself to your lips" !! lol, no choccies today for me. Im trying to balance it all out. Drinking buckets of water tho. 

Lou i will be glad to come n sort em all out


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Zar zar the nurse told me when to start the OPK, but work out when you ovulate and start a few days before


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Did we see kylie at the brits last night? talk about plastic! Whats happened to the girl we loved on neighbours, good ol' Charlene !!! lol

Zarzar, not sure im a few steps behind you yet!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

If its a medicated iui cycle will that mean my basting day will be the same as my usual ovulation or does it change due to meds and hcg injection. Bit slow sorry


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No sure KP, I would say it would be the same but I don't know as mine was natural.

Well ladies I have just polished off my lunch a tuna salad and a roll and its not far past 11....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I guess i will just have to wait and see. 

Oh lunch time already, dunno what im gonna have will see whats on offer at the cafe deli. I know whats on the dinner menu tho.

Steamed rice with corriander and lime (the new tilda basmati ones) . Im making grilled salmon with garlic, lemon, olive oil and pepper, baby corns on the side, drizzled with thai dressing. Yummmmmo!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh KP that sounds lovely, we are having spag bol tonight and I am babysitting my Nephew tonight too, he is such a sweetie and can't wait to see him...


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

KP - your dinner sounds very yum !!!!  I'm thinking about lunch already too - have got prawn salad and a pitta bread. 

x


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you for your support girls - fabulous as always. 

Actually now I've been at work for a while I'm pulling myself out of my pit of despair!
Sometimes its better to 'get on with it' - at least it is for me. If I went home I'd just spend the day on my own, crying in my PJ's watching crappy day time telly. 

However - I already have dinner planned for tonight, we *were * going to have healthy home made chicken ramen soup with noodles. But now I'm ordering full on Chinese to feed about 6 people and opening a bottle of wine and going for it! 
Will have to deal with the consequences tomorrow morning but to heck with it.
My tummys bloated anyhow so few more calories won't matter and the bikini was never going to look that great on me! 

Once again thank you thank you thank you - you are all fantastic and I hope you all know how much your kind words help us when we're feeling blue. 

Only one more day of work til I go on holiday  hurray!!

Good luck to you all with your scans & bastings.
Leech - when I had mine the fertility dept had DH sample already prepared but he had to examine it (the label not the actual soldiers  ) and sign to confirm it was definitely his. The paper he signed also had all the details of his count etc so its worth having a look.   

Right off to make a cuppa.. had loads of cramps today so hoping AF will kick in soon so I can get the worst out of the way before I fly off on Sunday.

Love to you all m'darlings - mwah! mwah! (thats the sound of me air kissing you all)
Essex Girlie x


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi ladies...hope you are all well....

 showed up for me today....two days before test day.... .  Called my clinic & they said to still test on saturday & then to call them to arrange scan for monday!?! not sure why as I am doubly sure it will be a BFN.

Essex girlie -  

Good luck to those with scans & bastings coming up.

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know and it so quick! Wanted somethin low maintenance as i am having next jab tonight and want also on the way home want to go sort out my eyebrows   ... so want a easy peasy dinner! 

I love it when my nephews come over, its good fun. I will see all the little terrors tomorow at MILs , its our weekly get together. Fun madness! My 8 yr old nephew sent me an email yesterday asking if we can play charades tomorow nite. We come up with some great ones! I remember last time it was a tie with my team and DHs team, DH thought he could get me on Bohemian Raphsody, and i picked up the paper and played it out to my team and we won!! lol, it was a good one. We are a zainy bunch. I suppose when their is kids around gotta keep em all entertained!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Amanda   we are all here for you. Its so hard for us to hear all you guys be upset it must be soooo much harder for you. Dont know what to say other than we are here for you. Bless you... xxx

Essex- glad your feeling a tad better!   and yay holiday time v.soon! Enjoy it. Eat and drink up tonight! its such a london/essex thing, lol i do it to MWAH MWAH!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Essex G - glad you're feeling a bit better hun!  Oooohh, chinese and a bottle of vino sounds FAB to me right now too, but have to starve till I've been signed off by Satha tomorrow.  Have a great holiday hun !!!

x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Essex girl - I love your thoughts honey, go for it with the chinese and wine honey    Exactly what I did when I got my BFN, got very drunk!!

Amanda - sorry for your Af showing up, as KP says we are here for you 

KP - will have to remember your games for when my Nephew is older, he is only 8months just started crawling so can see my house being recked when he gets dropped off later LOL


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi guys

Ouch, just done my HCG jab.  The nurse apologised when she gave me the last lot of needles as the didn't have the very thin ones in stock...but she said I wouldn't be able to tell the difference...well I've got news for her, I did.  

Oh Essex Girl and Amanda I'm sorry it wasn't good news, but we're here for you if you need to talk.  

I had the scan this morning and 1 follicule (18mm) so they want to do the basting tomorrow. So I've just had to come home from work and do the jab at 12.00.  Snap Leech mines at 2pm aswell, how weird, I'll think of you at the same time, were are you having it done?

DH has to do his sample on site, ha ha, so we have to go at 10.00 and then back at 2.00.

Now big decision ladies online, do I go back to work now, or have the rest of the day (working at home!)?

MM


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Take the rest of the day off....


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Amanda sorry AF turned up today. the  .

MM good luck for tomorrow..i hopefully won't be too far behind you. I think you should definately have the rest of the day home..Surely there isn't much point in going back now is there?

Essex make sure you have a good night and enjoy your chinese and vino. Hope you have a fantastic holiday


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Amanda - so sorry hun. Looks like we're both back on the merry-go-round again. I will raise a glass to you tonight girl.

I just rang my clinic and told them I am taking a month off now to enjoy my hols. They are going to try me on menopur next - I asked why as I had good results follie wise with Puregon but she said they alternate the drugs. If one doesn't work, they try the other! 
Can anyone tell me if Menopur gives you any side effects? I found the Puregon really easy and it didn't turn me into a Psycho which was a bonus for DH!  

Nix - will think of you tomorrow seeing Satha. If he even looks like hesitating then give him hell - you have worked so hard to lose the weight and have been successful, now you want your reward!    (I'm so in the zone today - if someone even looks at me wrong I'm gonna tell them their fortune!   )

Malt Maid - good luck for basting. Lie back and think of what ever country you like! 


Off for lunch - not sure what will take my fancy but it will definitely involve crisps!
Essex G


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Where are you off on your hols EG?

Amanda I'm so sorry honey  

Malteser how weird is that - i will be getting done at Liverpool Womens Hospital - where are you  - we only live about 20 mins from hospital - think dp would ie of fright if he had to produce in clinic - not that he does much anyway if you know what i mean (lazy bugger) - women we have to do everything!!!  - my hcg really hurt with the thin needle so well done you for doing it 

Will be thinking of you tomorrow xxx

Mozaralla and roasted veg sandwich today  - supposed to be out for tea with friends but really want to get home and prepare for tomorrow - have to tidy up my ladies bits and the old legs need a good shave!!! 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

leech you make me laugh honey, go home this evening and have a pamper night


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Think thats the plan - working here till six - friends have been emailing but not that bothered - I also don't want to get into conversations about treatment etc as we not telling anyone and I'm the worst liar in the world !!

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im so like leech! I always go the brazilian before i have scans and checks! lol 

legs are like a forest this week! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

No way, I just trimmed as I thought the nurses would take the , might try that next time


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm at Leigh tomorrow.  I was allowed to go in the "secret" room with DH last time, but according to him I didn't help much as I just got giddy.

Trying to get hold of my boss to let them know, I'm working from home this afternoon and then I'll need Fri & Mon off on annual leave...they're going to love me...but tough sXXt. (wishmeluck)

I did all the pampering last night, in prep for this morning, just cooking a chilli for tonight.

Can't decide what to have for lunch, keep opening and closing cupboards and fridge.  Think I'll just having somthing on toast (maybe egg on toast) and not a cream one Leech!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just a trim for me too - too much pain for a wax   

I'm off monday as well - had to book tomorrow off tho at the last minute and boss was very nice about it so we like him at the moment!!  Saying that why do bosses, when they know you are taking time off, always gve you more rubbish to deal with - he has not stopped coming into my room today to give me stuff to do.  

The eggs were winking at me in the sandwich shop before but I was very good and walked pased them - they didn't try and grab me or anything today !!!

xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

EG - seeing as you're in the zone do you think you could postpone your hols for a few hours and come and kick ass for me with Satha tomorrow.  I sit in the waiting room all ready to go in there guns blazing, but once I'm there I just sit there like a mute moron !  

I always had a trim & tidy up before my scans on clomid and the one time I forgot to do my legs I was mortified !!!!  No idea why cos it's not as if the nurse is gonna go "ooh no, sorry love but your legs are faaaaar too hairy for this - off you go".  

Just had my lunch and now clock watching till 5pm........

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Nix that made me giggle!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

KP - I'm in that kind of mood today!  Feel like being bad


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

You can count on the school girls aka KP & lou to join in!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

OMG you ladies are soooo chatty!!!  

First of all big   to EG and Amanda - so sorry about your BFNs.  

Hope everyone else is doing OK today.

I went back to work for the first time since my lap today.  Decided I would just do half days today and tomorrow to ease me back in and to be honest it was fine.  Everyone was pleased to see me and I started trawling through my 382 emails.     Really hoping my body gets back on track soon so I can start my tx.... any tips on how to get Prostap out of my system?

Love to you all

Sally x


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Nix - your comment about the nurse made me  . If Satha knew what we go through just for the scans!

I had my first brazilian a few weeks ago. I fancied trying it for holiday but wanted to try it out first in case I had issues. Well - I have never, never, *NEVER* been in so much pain. I thought I was going to go through the roof. 
You ladies that do this on a regular basis - respect. You must have some sort of sadomasichistic gene though 'cos I couldn't believe I had paid someone to inflict that sort of pain. At one point I remember saying in a shaky voice 'I'm bleeding' to which the beautician (think hitler but prettier) said 'you're not bleeding, its just blood spots, stop being such a baby!'
Never again - told DH he would have to put up with short back and sides from now on and if he didn't like it he could try a back, sack and crack before I went again 
Needless to say he hasn't mentioned it since!

Sally - welcome back!

KP and lou - (in my best school marm voice...) I do hope I'm not going to have to separate you?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

hey cookie sal!   dont know about that? sorry.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im sitting here smiling like a chesire cat! I cant stop laughing! Im a XXX waxy girl, when youve been doing it for yrs you get over it! 

and Miss it was Lou she was the one who was starting it, she sent me a message under the table!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Definately count me in with KP...

Cookie - glad your ok after your lap, sorry can't help with your question but maybe flush it out with lots of water??

Essex Girl - I can't stop laughing at your experience honey, it is very painful isn't it I always have my bikini and eyebrows done but just tidy up not brazilian!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Miss KP was distracting me from my work!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

You girls are cracking me up today !

   I don't do waxing the lady garden - my eyebrows are bad enough!!  

DH gets a bit of hair on his shoulders (only a little bit - not Yeti-like!!) and I waxed that for him a while back.     The fuss he made you would've thought I'd amputated a limb!  It wasn't QUITE as much fuss as he made when I "accidentally" burnt his bits with my hair straighteners the other day though.....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my god hair straightners down there, poor guy what were you doing??  Maybe I shouldn't ask....


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

OK - I just nearly sprayed my desk with tea!    

Reminds me of the time I bet DH he wouldn't shave his b*lls. I lost!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I lost that bet last year too Essex Girl


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hiya

Way hey, im back !  Spent most of this week attached to the toilet (TMI) - bad side effects from 2 diff antibiotics doc gave me, wont be doing that again !! Felt worse than i did when i went to see her !!  

I did make notes when catching up with the news, but I cant seem to read my writing now, so im sorry if im missing people. .. its not personal ! 

Sorry to hear the BFN's here this week, my heart goes out to you, it really does.  

Lili Bee - must say congrats - you must be so chuffed !!

Good luck and thinking of Malteser Maiden and Leech for basting tomorrow 


You girls have had me really laughing about the shaving/waxing and hair straightners though . . .I would say I managed to shave DH once 'downstairs' for a laugh, but I would be lying.

I managed to do it twice !!

You think the dosey twit would have learnt the first time not to trust me with the shaver !


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I WANT THE HAIR STRAIGHTNER STORY....... spill! im p****n myself here, nearly crying of laughter! this is a sure way to cheer up an otherwise dismal week!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I maintain it was his own fault - he was in bed and I was getting ready, he kept poking me with his foot and, errrm.....jiggling things around, so I pretended to get him with the straighteners.  And then did.  Ooooops !!  I had to shut myself in the loo cos I couldn't stop laughing and he was getting really annoyed !


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

LOL, I am crying from laughing so much!!!!  Bless him I think my DH would have killed me so I don't blame you hiding in the loo


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I did feel guilty.

Now he's a bit like the cat with the hoover.  Whenever I get my straighteners out he hides under the covers !!  

Surprisingly, he's never let me shave him...........


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im gonna explode with laughter! ppl are looking at me      

That is a classic! I remember the 1st time me and DH    I knee'd him right in the family jewels. . was not a pleasent memory. From that day he has always stayed on alert


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Poor things those wedding tackles aren't they


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

It so was!!!! 

You guys are crackers!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Hiya

Just thought I would dive in!!

I have my first DIUI coming up very soon! I have no known fertility problems, and am 28, so we are having IUI but with scans, doing it the London Womens Clinic - who have been brilliant so far  

I have had my baseline scan last week, and have another scan 2mrw - also having my HIV test - totally freaked about that but no logical reason why I should worry!!  

I'll keep you posted...

Wishing you all heaps of luck...

Emma X


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hahahaha  

The danglies are the most ugly things ever - but so comical.  Im sure God created men for our amusement !!

Quick question - how many rich tea bickies do you think are in a packet ?  you know a small one, not the long ones.

Its just whilst reading and catching up Ive been munching out and just realised they are 36 calories each. . . . . . 

not good . . i can feel myself expanding by the second

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome Emma  

Buntyboo, never mind they are gone now honey no point worrying  


Leech & Malteser - we will hold a creme egg ceremony on here at 2pm tomorrow for your basting girls,     remember PUPO!!!!!!!!!


KP - Crackers we are the most sane people on this planet!!  

Right I'm off for a night with the 8mth Nephew, see you all tomorrow girls, enjoy your evenings


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

This thread has kept me   on a very boring afternoon at work!  Am so glad I joined  

Good luck to the basters for tomorrow


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

As we're in such a riotous mood today...

when DH and i first lived together we made the mistake of throwing a towel over a standard lamp to dry. Later on that day the light was turned on and of couse we burned a hole right in the middle of the towel. Being poor as church mice at the time we continued to use the towel and DH used to take great delight in positioning 'himself' so the hole gave a good view when coming out of the shower.
A few weeks later my Nanna came to visit us for the first time in our new flat but turned up early so DH was still in the shower. I sat her down and started chatting when all of a sudden there came this big booming voice: 'are you ready for the love machine?' - the door flys open and DH strides into the room with just the towel on and his manhood sticking out of the hole.

I have never laughed so much in all my life and my Nanna nearly had heart failure. Dh ran from the room and still has trouble looking my Nanna in the eye. Although my Nanna later admitted that it was the highlight of her year as 'I don't get to see that side of life anymore'!

Hope thats cheered you ladies up

Emma - we're not always like this, honest

Essex G


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

EG -     What is it with men and their bits ?!  I wouldn't dream of sticking my left boob through the kitchen window, but DH will regularly stick his willy out there at me when I'm in the garden  

Emma - don't listen to her!  They've corrupted me already and I've only been here a day !!!!!!!!


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

Essex girlie said:


> As we're in such a riotous mood today...
> 
> when DH and i first lived together we made the mistake of throwing a towel over a standard lamp to dry. Later on that day the light was turned on and of couse we burned a hole right in the middle of the towel. Being poor as church mice at the time we continued to use the towel and DH used to take great delight in positioning 'himself' so the hole gave a good view when coming out of the shower.
> A few weeks later my Nanna came to visit us for the first time in our new flat but turned up early so DH was still in the shower. I sat her down and started chatting when all of a sudden there came this big booming voice: 'are you ready for the love machine?' - the door flys open and DH strides into the room with just the towel on and his manhood sticking out of the hole.
> ...


HA HA Brilliant!!! I hope you are always like this - making me laugh!! What a fab story that is...

X


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

THAT IS THE CHERRY ON THE CAKE, im laughing out loud shamelessly now! 

Oh my gosh that is sooooooooooooooooo funny!

Night lou - enjoy tonight! chat tomorow xoxoxo


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

stop it my jaw hurts!


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Right everyone in the office keeps looking at me now, 'cos I'm sitting here smiling to myself. 

Just had a big drama, someone came into the office and told us that Amy Winehouse was outside in a BMW surrounded by papparazzi. Unforutnatley we've got scafolding up at the moment so you can't see out of the windows properly. So I've just run down 4 flights of stairs to stare at the empty spot on the road where her car was parked two minutes ago. 
I really really need a holiday.

Speak to you tomorrow ladies and please keep all hot and/or sharp implements away from your partners bits!

Essex G


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Right im off soon too..... so happy evening one and all xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

That's me done too.

Have a good night girls - chat tomorrow. 

Nix


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

OMG girls you have been so funny this afternoon..Essex girlie i love the story about the towel..I can just imagine your nans face...Nix love the hair straightner story too..My DH is getting a bit concerned about me coming on this site now after me just showing him the stories..I think he thinks i'm going to start talking about his bits now   

Welcome emma, good luck with your treatment  

Hi buntyboo, sorry you haven't been feeling too good, i'm sure there isn't much in a rich tea biscuit.. theye are just so easy to eat, especially dunked in tea  

KP i'm definately up for a creme egg at 2 tomorrow


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

*2pm tomorow in celebration of all the girls basting we will all be eating a creme egg (or that egg/treat of your choice) *


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Ohhhhh count me in at 2pm !

I will make sure I get something really scrummy to celebrate !

Have a good evening girls 
xxx


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone!

Essex girlie so sorry about your result we are all here if you need us 

I felt really sick yesterday oh no not because might be preggers(hoping)!! because I ate a big bag of mini eggs.

Poppy had a great time at the puppy party ahhhhh 

Hope everyone is feeling ok. My boobs are really sore and tight tummy is this a sign or am I just hoping?

Lol Kaz xxx


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

What a fantastic idea.  I'm going to put 2 creme eggs in my handbag for tomorrow and then (around 2pm as I might not eat them at the same time as basting) but when they leave us for 20 minutes me and DH can eat them.

Imagine that story when my kid grows up and asks Mummy "how was I conceived?" I can answer "on ward 2 in Leigh, on the 22nd Feb, at 2pm, Mummy was lay on a bed, with pillows under her bum, her legs in the air, and a tube up her doo dah, while Mummy and Daddy and half the girls on ff ate Chocolate Creme Eggs....with Leech and her DP doing the same in Liverpool"

Oh loved the stories, I've laughed so much, it's made my big fat follicle ache.    Oh I hope it doesn't pop too early!

Nix - come on, be honest...I'm always flashing at DH, when he can't do anything about it  
Are you in the 2ww Kaz?
MM


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

2pm - be there or be squares... oooohh.. squares... the nice rice krispie marshmallowy things... yes I'll be there with my square...

...rambling now... time to go home. 
My consolation vat of wine is waiting for me to dive in!

Be gentle with me tomorrow girls - I may be feeling a bit fluffy round the edges.

Night night
Essex g


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi everyone 

Been up the wall today - not had a chance to read all the poss - yuou girls are cruel to your biys but very funny     will catch up at home when i get out of this madhouse 

Like the idea of the creme eggs in our honour - very good idea - I will also take some into the clinic (did you see i said some and not just two for the pair of us - I have no self control!!!!)

Best of luck for tomorrow Malteser lots of love 
xxxxx


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

sorry to ask, can someone change my bubble number. I keep looking at 707 and it reminds me of 2007 - rubbish year.
I'm not usually into lucky numbers but the other night when I couldn't sleep I worked out that most of the great things that have happened to me in my life, have been on an even number year-so 2008 is looking good and I never stood a chance of it working in 2007.
Ta
MM


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Good luck to you too Leech, although I may be still on later as DH has to work late tonight. X


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

There you go MM - now your bubbles end in 08.

All the best for tomorrow hun
xx


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks, enjoy the vino later, you deserve it...and keep counting down those days to your holiday. X


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry must have hit the bubbles at the same time..... is 9 your lucky number perhaps   

Have been p*ssing myself at all the stories, clearly taking the plunge and joining the IUI chat thread will be beneficial to my mental health - or at least disguise my insanity amongst the craziness.    Just wish I could get away with logging on at work - no hope of that though BAH!


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi Sal

I'm the same, I can't usually get on during the day, but I've been working from home this afternoon and all these stories have had me sat here laughing like a loony on my own.

Don't woork about the bubbles, just wanted it off the 07.

were are you up to with your tx?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That's Ok then!  

I'm 2.5 weeks post lap, have a clean bill of health from cons and am waiting for Prostap to get out of my body so that my hormones start working again and I can start my DIUI.  Have my follow up appt with my consultant on 20 March but he said not to wait for him to get started so clearly he thinks that I will be ready to start in the next few weeks *fingers crossed*  Am currently downing as much water as I can manage in the hope it will flush the horrible stuff out of me!!

Good luck for tomorrow chick xxx


----------



## faithfullyhoping (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi girls

amandafoli - sorry AF turned up.  I haven't actually called the clinic yet! Perhaps I better had.  Perhaps it'll be our turn next time.  

Essex Girl - sorry you got a bfn   to you too.


Just bought big pack of mars bars as had no decent chocolate in the house last night! Am thinking of starting them v soon.


Faithful x


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi again girlies!!!

sod creme eggs just had a curly wurly yum yum!!!

MM looks like you and me are ward 2 at Leigh buddies arent they great, especially Julie she is CRAZZZZYYY!!!

Due to test a week tomoz oh no!!!!!

Kaz xxxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning lovely ladies ,

how are we all today? Well i started work at 8 today so will be leaving about 2.30 Fingers X!!! If my boss even batters an eyelid i will deck her (feeling the early morning spirit  )

Lol

Lou- how you feeling this morning? 

_*
Goodluck Girls who are basting today! Thinking of you! *  _


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

*Is anybody out there?

Out there?

Out there?   * 
(did you feel my echo?)


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls

Thinking of you basting chicks, sending lots of     your way

Hey KP - feeling alot better now thanks for your texts last night


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Helllllooooooooo buddy ol' pal!

I sound drunk reading back my emails... lol

Glad you feel better! 

Im just happy in 5hrs and 20mins im outta here for the weekend!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Lucky you, so what's your plans for the weekend then honey??


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Morning all,

Feeling lots better today about BFN yesterday. Had loads of chinese last night and two huge glasses of wine which went straight to my head, so was in bed and fast asleep by 10.30. So don't even have hangover- brilliant!

Basting girls - hurry back and tell us how you got on! 

KP - lucky you finishing early. 

I am here til 4.45pm (we finish 30mins early on a Friday) and then home to pack for holiday! Yeeaayyyyy! Off to Margarita to drink Margaritas and practise BMS!

Breakfast - toasted wholemeal bagel with butter and marmite and cup of Earl Grey - yum!

Essex G


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Essex Girl - how good is that nice chinese and some VINO and no hangover, yipee.  So jealous of your hols....  Have a fab time honey you deserve it


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Eg- so glad you had a nice evening.   and glad your that little bit better!

Me no plans at all for weekend. Poss having lunch with mates tomorow, not sure what else tho! Dont wanna go out sat night as i have my jab and like to stay in and keep warm. So might be a quiet night with DH movie/take out? Not sure yet! 

OOh by the way those jabs sting like a B****!!! the needle doesnt hurt, just the after effect for a good 3-4mins!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP - bless, you are very brave with your jabs honey  

Breakfast for me was Oatsosimple, for lunch I have sandwich in granary, with cherry tomatoes and sticks of celery, can't you tell I am trying to make up for eating unhealthily...


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im becoming a hippo so...

breakfast was healthy organic museli skim milk

banana

and now munching on a few oatcakes. Got clementines and an apple on my desk!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Very healthy Ms Paws, well done


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im still having that choccie egg at 2pm!!!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I need to pick something up I am going to Asda at lunchtime to get some of their cheap jeans for DH as he wears them for work, will see if George have any nice clothes and also collect my choccie egg....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

im gonna do my shopping after work, just few bits and bobs. My cat is going to get a slap very soon! 

He is a stubborn little thing. Recently i gave him a new food, whiskers Oh so fishy and Oh so meaty, he ate a few pouches that i got as i was testing him out, so off i went bought two boxes of 24 packs. Opened them put them in the container in the pantry. And what? the B*****d has turned his nose up. Refuses to eat it. Wants the other one (more expensive) food! I am ashamed to say it i made my cat like this. DH warned me many times, said leave him he will eat it . I feel bad go and get him treats, and now he is a spoilt rotten little sod! 

So ...... after that, yes indeed, gotta get him his other catfood again  

Cant let my baby starve. Can i??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not at all, you got to look after your cat, is that why you thought he was ill?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

He looked so sad. He was a bit happier this morning gave him some fresh tuna! But i think he really wants his food back!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless him, my MIL has a chiuaua and she feeds her cooked chicken breast, spoilt or what and it costs her a fortune, all she says is she cost me alot of money so I intend on looking after her....

Well I have been busy this morning NOT been organising my home insurance as the renewal came through yesterday, I have got it cheaper with the same supplier but because I am a new customer get it cheaper, madness so not I have to cancel what I already have and take out new, oh well it's worth it as it's saved me nearly £100!!!

My boss is back from the Maldives MOnday, I had a dream about her last night that she came back with a big diamond ring on her finger, we will see!!


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Morning ladies

EG glad you feel better after yesterday..and no hangover well done..Hope you have a really good holiday you lucky thing

Well, I've just got back from my 2nd scan and still don't know whats going on. My follie was being troublesome so the nurse couldn't get a clear measurement. She had to measure 3 times and got 3 different results. So i have to go for a 3rd scan tomorrow(at 8.45 so no lie in). i just hope i don't get my surge tomorrow otherwise it's game over for this month.

Also i had a student performing the scan which was just my luck as she clearly didn't have much of a clue what she was looking at so i ended up with the dildocam in me for a good 10-15 mins whilst the two have them had a good rummage around.  

oh well i shall have to wait and see what they say tomorrow..It's so frustrating because my mum has got to have time off work to look after dd because we will have to be away for 2 nights and we're all on standby, just waiting to go 

Need to go and get my egg for 2pm..Just had my brekkie of poached eggs tho..does that count?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning Zarzar, hope your follies hold out till Monday for you!!!  I don't think poached eggs count as they are healthy, needs to eb choccie of some sort....  ha ha ha


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Lou..Just as i suspected, better get to the shop then..what a shame


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Zarzar - You could get a bag of mini eggs thats what I might pop out and get.  Also being nosey but where did you get married it loves lovely...


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

i think i will go and get mini eggs, i love them, will probably have to share them tho  

We got married in Penzance in Cornwall, and it was lovely


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah how sweet, the piccie is great


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Zarzar!

Aww poor you, i would have kicked the student! Lol... I hope it works out for you  ... 

And ps it must be un-healthy egg! lol ie chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!  

Lou - my cat is exactly the same. I sometimes give him fresh cooked chicken breast, salmon, tuna and even one a steak cut up! he loved it!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right I am off to Adsa to do some shopping and get my choccie treat for 2pm!!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Its funny how quickly people forget. My SIL had a baby 4 months ago as a result of IUI (5th go) after ttc for 4 yrs. I just received a txt from her telling me how tired she is , how he has been awake all night, how difficult her life is etc. Am i being a tad over sensitive/unfair when i think why are you telling me this of all people? All i asked her was a simple q, if she is coming to my MILs and she had a text message fit. 

Had to get that out sorry..... i feel so Peeved!


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

KP - I know what you mean about insensitive family members....my twin who is pg with #2 (#1 not yet a year) was asking my mum if she would go buggy shopping with her at the weekend & then wondered if I wanted to do something with them too ....so I don't think you are being a bit over sensitive...but really you would have thought she ought to know better as she has been something similar  

I chose a cabury's twirl for the 2 o'clock choc fest....did not fancy a cream egg I'm afraid....does it count?

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I know! They just dont think sometimes do they? I just hope i dont become like that if ever the day comes i get my little bundle of joy!? 

I have no chocolate egg. I cant leave my office at the moment. So i get nothing!  

Im sorry girls i have to do mine at 3pm. Will sit down relax, away from this office and eat my gorgeous easter egg!


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a toffee crisp in the fridge ready for munching at 2. . 

KP - I was the same when my cat was alive, he was spoilt rotten, he went through a stage when he wouldnt eat unless i was with him or hand feeding him - we had get him out of that habit tho !!  Now i have a budgie (and im scared of birds) who is the most spoilt little madam ever!

I cant remember who started the insensitive family comments - but OMG, dont get me started !! 

I think the worst I have had so far from my MIL and SIL is "well at least you know you can get pregnant", this was on hearing the news we had lost our baby at 9 weeks.

Words fail me sometimes.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

I was the one who started that rant. Oh my gosh. That is nothing but pure EVIL  

Bunty   so sorry people just leave their brains at the door sometimes!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right Leech & Malteser, if I have put weight on when I go to SW on Tuesday your in trouble, as I have been to Asda and the creme eggs were above the mini eggs so I picked up both, I have eaten my creme egg on the way back to work and have the mini eggs shouting at me on my desk _*mini eggs shouting - eat me, come on eat me I am so delicious let me melt in your mouth*_


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Bunty boo, that is so insensitive. you can't believe that people can say things like that...They must just not have a clue about other people's sensitivities. 

I'm feeling really achey at the moment...i don't know if its because i'ver been fiddled with this morning or its because i'm going to ovulate soon...grr   Has anyone else had that periody feeling after scans?

can't wait to have my chocolate at 2   Amanda twirls definately count..i think anything chocolatey is fine..enjoy it

Lou creme egg and mini eggs


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

zarzar - I remember having the cramping feeling and since my tx, I find I notice it when I am due to be ovulating as I am more in tune with my body now so maybe it is just that although I guess your 10-15mins this morning won;t help honey


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

my twirl is staring at me......think I might have a cup of tea to wash it down with 

Thank Goodness it is Friday...hoooorrraaayyy



Zarzar - I definately felt more aware of things since having treatment....I think just having treatment makes you more aware of any changes & like Leicesterlou says you become more in-tune with what's going on.


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey girls

Buntyboo - OMG I had exactly the same comment from my MIL when I lost our baby at 8 weeks! I nearly decked her! Especially as it then turns out that I haven't got pregnant again!!! Argghhhhh. Sometimes you just have to let it out!

I am about to nip out to get a sarnie and will pick up egg to eat in 20mins! Come on the basters! 

Essex G


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Well girls are we ready for this egg, choccie feast eating session in honour of our basting girlies?


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Leicesterlou said:


> Right Leech & Malteser, if I have put weight on when I go to SW on Tuesday your in trouble, as I have been to Asda and the creme eggs were above the mini eggs so I picked up both, I have eaten my creme egg on the way back to work and have the mini eggs shouting at me on my desk _*mini eggs shouting - eat me, come on eat me I am so delicious let me melt in your mouth*_


Lou - I have known men who have shouted simillar things in the past !! 

5 mins to go, 5 min to go , 5 min to go and i can eat my toffee crisp (woo hoo) 5 min to go !

Thank god its Friday, I think i need a lie down.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

tea is made & opening the wrapper.......


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Right I have started, choccie is melting nicely in mouth....  Might need to stitch my mouth up   so I don't pig all these


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmmmmm that is the first choc bar i have actually bought in over 4 years !! ohhhh wow, it was good.

Im definately in a happy place sending happy positive thoughts to our basting girls !


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I have enjoyed half my bag of mini eggs, I have now given them out to the rest of the office, so lets hope these happy people bring good vibes....

KP where have you gone honey, hiding under your desk with your egg??


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

twirl is demolished...here's to those being basted...


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Ate my cadburys egg at 2pm (not at my desk I'm afraid) before my sandwich and sent out lovely juicy fertile thoughts to the basters.
       to you all!
Essex G


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Leech & Malteser, *Kittenpaws* is having problems logging back on but has text and asked me to send you happy thoughts and hope all has gone well with basting xxxx


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Im so full, I could burst !

Essex Girlie - I havent said a thing to my MIL and SIL about it as yet, I sent them some info from the miscarraige association instead.  It had a nice peice about what not to say to people and their comment was one mentioned !!!

Ive also banned DH from telling me any more comments, he went to his parents last night to pick up my birthday pressie, and i just know by his face, there are some more corkers to tell, but bless him, he was too scared to spill the beans to me.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Haven't managed the choccie ceremony due to work (dirty word) but I did demolish a cream scone at 11:00 which I am sure has more than enough calories to toast the basting appropriately.

Survived my second morning back in work but I seem to have AF style cramps and a bit of bleeding going on.  Impossible to know if this is anything to do with AF as all systems have been up the spout since Prostap jabs and then lap.  Can only keep my fingers crossed and if I continue to bleed I think I will try charting my temp with this as CD1.  Do you think that's a bit too optomistic?  I don't have any clue what my AFs will be like now that Fergus has been sent to the little fibroid heaven in the sky.  

Bunty - excellent move.  Hope they realise how   and insensitive they have been!  Unbelievable the way some people are...


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

CookieSal

Noticed your lap was 5th Feb, how much bleeding did you have following and did it stop (prior to 2day i mean?)


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

Buntyboo - hang in there girl. From experience I can tell you that it does get easier, but you never forget and even now I sometimes have the odd day of thinking about 'what might have been'. Don't beat yourself up about feeling upset - just let it out and have a rant and rave when you need to. 

I remember it was very upsetting for the first few weeks whenever I went out I seemed to see pregnant women and prams everywhere! But its OK and perfectly natural to find this hard. Don't do what a friend of mine did and hide away - she avoided driving past nurseries and wouldn't go anywhere if there was going to be a baby or pregnant woman there. As a result she has found it very difficult to move on and its causing real problems in her marriage.
A glass of wine with friends helps - especially if they're the sort of friends that aren't freaked out by you bursting into tears when you need to.

I really hope you get a BFP soon hun... you deserve it, as do all the fabulous strong and fiesty women on this board.

Essex Girlie xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

My God I'm having a shi*ty day   

On the upside, went to see cons this morning and been signed up for IUI when AF arrives - woooo hooo  

Not had a chance to read all your posts, so hope you're all OK !

I missed out on the Eggs at 2pm, so am gonna have a large vodka on the hour, every hour as soon as I get out of this hell-hole today.  That OK with you girls ?!

Nix.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Buntyboo said:


> CookieSal
> 
> Noticed your lap was 5th Feb, how much bleeding did you have following and did it stop (prior to 2day i mean?)


Immediately after the lap I bled for around 2 days went from red to brown ("normal" thickness) and then it became a light, thin, watery looking minimal bleed which gradually went brown then lighter brown - almost yellow and then pretty much stopped - was a tiny amount when I wiped but all I have been wearing is thin pantyliners.

Today I have red / darker brown loss and stomach cramps but even this doesn't seem very convincing. Maybe I should just wait and see? My BBT rose a bit over the past 3 mornings and was the highest it has been for around 10 days this morning.....I think I am clutching at straws because it is what I want to happen. 

Oh Nix - sorry you're having a [email protected] one - enjoy those voddies when you get out.

Hey EG *waves* Hope you're doing Ok chick.

Sally x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Good news about you tx Nix, yey..    

Hey I might join you on the vodka front, I have got to go do some ironing first but after that a nice hot bath with a vodka and cranberry juice is sounding very inviting...


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

I feel left out now as I'm allergic to Vodka. Acually thats probably a bit of an exaggeration - I drank it once when I was 16 and was so sick I've never touched it since.
However I will be raising a glass or two of red wine tonight... or possibly 3 or 4.

Nix - sorry you're have a cr*p day babe, just focus on the good news you got today. If you do wait for a month then we may be IUIing together. 

I can't wait to leave this afternoon. I am currently covering another regions calls as their equivalent of me is off sick for several months. So I know when I'm away the sh*ts gonna hit the fan big time and they won't know what hit 'em. Serve 'em right - HA ha haaaaa (thats my evil witchy laugh).


Only 1 hour and 10 mins to go!!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

EG - feel free to replace the Vodka with Bacardi/Whisky/Beer/Wine - whatever takes your fancy love !!!

I reckon I will be waiting a month, so I looking forward to IUIing with you  

I just had a major freakout in the office and feeling soooo much better now!!!!


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

20 minutes until home time for me!

Have a fab weekend ladies

Amanda x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh, and EG ?  That's not allergy, that's the hangover from hell


----------



## Buntyboo (Oct 27, 2007)

Vodka sounds good to me !!

Mind you, so does the wine !!

Knowing me, I will have a cup of tea instead  

Have a good weekend girls

xxxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Back from clinic - period type pains but but feel ok.  really tired so will be having a little sleep this afternoon.

DP sample was great and the male doc/nurse said i had lovely mucus - dp nearly passed out when he said that - what a chat up line!!!  They were lovely in there - never gave me another injection or pessaries just said to test on 7th March.

We had our creme eggs after I was basted and I was lying there - my dp officially thinks i've lost the plot but went along with it anyway!! 

Hope you all enjoyed your choc - thanks for all the good messages and positive support - you have all been life savers to me over the passed few months

Couch is calling me so going to lie down - gonna send him out for a Chinese later but he doesn't know it yet!!!

Lots of love to Malteser xxxx

Lots of love and hugs girlies - you are all gems 

Love ya 
xxxxx


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Well done hun, enjoy your well earned rest now   xxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm off home soon girls, so have a good one !!

Well done and good luck to all todays basters   and take it easy !!

EG - have a FAB holiday !!!

Byeeeee,

Nix


----------



## Essex girlie (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks Nix... I'm off too... have a relaxing weekend everyone.

I'll look forward to reading about all the BFP's when I come back

Essex G 
xx


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done leech and malteaser

Hope you are feeling ok and can have a nice restfull weekend

I had a dairy milk at 2pm for you

have a good weekend everyone

take care

zarzar


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hello all, sorry to crash your thread but I can't seem to leave you.  
Love to Buntyboo and any other old timers lurking here.   

I was thinking of you all stuffing your faces at 2pm but couldn't join in because I was surrounded by my class of 3 year olds (and that would have been real mean).

Your stories about burning your DP/Dh's bits had me in hysterics, especially the hole in the towel one  - and Bunty boo - your comment about knowing men that shout 'eat me, come on eat me I'm so delicious let me melt in your mouth'    shocked me beyond belief    You used to be such a nice girl - I think this thread is a bad influence! 

Good luck to everyone whatever stage you're at -hoping your 2 ww's go well, your af arrives or stays away depending on what you need and we all get our successful BFP's soon - because we're worth it!

[fly]      [/fly]

love spooks x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Just checking in .... this thread moves way too fast I can't keep up ... 

Squeezy hugs all round 

TLZ x


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, it's just our luck, i got my surge today so i'll be ovulating tomorrow..so no basting because its sunday. I went for a scan and everything looked great, nice big 18mm follie and good lining at 9mm.

I don't know what to do now, weather to just go for it anyway and hope for the best or wait until next month..But i think its going to work out as a sunday next month plus its Easter weekend so i doubt it will be done then which means waiting til April. I'm really gutted   

got to phone the acu mobile to see what they say

will update later


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

So sorry the timing is causing you grief    Hope you get some helpful advice when you call. x


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks sal

Just spoke to the clinic and the cycle has been abandoned so will have to wait and see for next month.


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

That sucks chick    Perhaps this one was just not meant to be (I have a wise friend who is always telling me thing happen when they are meant to)   Hopefully next month will be a good one.     Sending you lots of love. xxx


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Zarzar - what rotten luck   Fingers crossed that next month works out better for you 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend & those who were basted are taking it nice & easy.

AAM: I tested today & it was a BFN as I expected...called the clinic & they said come in (as I am already cd3)....had a scan & all is ok so I can start my second IUI cycle & the jabs tonight .

Amanda x


----------



## TLZ (Feb 27, 2007)

Sending big hugs to all those who need them today ...

BFN's suck ....

TLZ x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sorry to hear it was a BFN for you Amanda - glad that you are able to get going on the next cycle and focus on that.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone - it is good to have something else to focus on now


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
ive only been away from here a couple of days ! cant believe how much chattin goes on here.
sorry for you bfn essex girl  
goodluck to everyone whos on there two week wait
well tonight ive got another jab to take and my first scan is on monday hoping got some nice follies.
spooks nice to see you on here still
well tomorrow im taking dogs out and then catching up with the house work  
good luck to thoughs who are testing soon


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow! You guys chat alot. I am lost already! I like the chocolate idea though, no cream eggs in Colombia but am sure I can find a nice substitute. Thank you to everyone for the warm welcome. 
Sorry to all those with BFN's. 
Amanda-good luck for this cycle. 
Zarzar-sorry to hear your treatment was abandoned.
Zoie- sounds like we are about the same stage with our treatment. Good luck for Monday.
Good luck to everyone on the 2ww. Will be joining you in a weeks time!

I started my Menopur injections yesterday. Was expecting sub cut and was shocked to find I had to give them I.M. Am doing them myself as DH away next week. Wasn't as bad as I had expected, in a way quite exciting to be doing something that may increase our chance of becoming pregnant. 
1st scan booked for 4:30 Tuesday which is 10:30pm UK time. Will let you know how I get on.

Love Emma x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi emma b i will be day 8 on monday and i started my jabs on day 2 so we are around the same will be nice to have a cycle buddy


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Zoie. Would love to be cycle buddy with you. I began injections day 4 as needed to wait for prolactin results before we could start. I'll be day 8 on Tuesday. How many times does your clinic scan? Mine play it by ear depending on what they see. They think basting is likely to be around Monday 3rd. Not sure if our clinic is open weekends, feel a bit of an idiot for not asking. Hadn't really considered that cycles could be abandoned because of not being open. 
Emma x


----------



## Mrs Dee (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi all. 
Sorry once again my broadband is down so will be unable to post unless I manage round to a friends.  Good luck to everyone . ~Im still on my 2ww so trying to be really positive!!! Will let you know how I get on.  Take care all and  lots of 

Love Mrs Dee
xxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi emma b
i will be day 8 on monday and usually i have a day 7 scan but that falls on a sunday so have it on monday instead.
my clinic does a scan every two days after your first scan.so im booked in for monday wednesday and then friday will poss get baasted on the 1st (day 14) 
you will be day or so behind depending on your reaction to drugs  will be great to be your cycle buddy will let you know how i get on tomorrow.


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi everyone

I've eventually made it on here.  Basting on Friday went fine, but I've had the most annoying stitch down the right hand side all day today, any ideas girls?

The 2pm choccie idea was great, I've just read all your posts, and me and DH felt the                   all afternoon.  We had a creme egg each in the clinic, whilst we were on the 20 min wait.  Although DH choose to play with the bed and I ended up eating my egg nearly on the ceiling        

Well not done much relaxing this weekend as we brought our puppy home on Saturday, he's a ball of Fluff (called Zach - see new picture) and at the minute that is peeing and pooping everywhere and crying all night (maybe that's my practice for in 9 mths time - aren't I being positive this time!).  My cousins kids have just been round to play with him so he's asleep at the minute, so I can get on here instead of following him around waiting for him to squat....

Leech - Special     to you and dp, roll on the  
EG  happy   .
Lou - I had creme egg at 2.00 and then me and DH shared a bag of mini eggs and a packet of wiggly worms on the couch in the afternoon on Friday (don't ask)

Sorry to hear about the BFN and abandoned cycles, you know were we all are if you need to talk

Love to everyone else
MM
Lou


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Malteser 

I've come into work as I think I've lost the plot with the waiting already!!!  Made poor DP hoover twice yesterday and once this morning and think he is slowly cottoning on that I don't normally hoover that much!!!  Will see how long it is before he tells me to naff off!!!

I also have a stitch but its on my left hand side - i;m putting it down to ovulation although it doesn't feel the same as it normally does - heres hoping its good news 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend - we're gonna try and get out for dinner later on but I'm feeling really sleepy - was knackered Friday and slept from teatime fri til 11 sat morning - lazy blighter aren't I!!!!?

Lots of love and luck to everyone (haven't had a chance to read all the posts so will get busy with some personals later on) 
xxx


----------



## Malteser Maiden (Mar 30, 2007)

Leech - I can't believe you're in work...mad lady...that's not relaxing and chilling out as we all prescribed.  

The sleep would have done you the world of good, but don't stay there too long, get off home soon and out for some dinner with your dp and then maybe a bit of  .  My DH keeps saying to me give me some time to make some more  , I think he was glad to go to work himself today for a break  

Take care
MM


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Leech - LMAO at you making DH hoover so much.  DP is already tearing her hair out with me and we haven't even got started yet.... I daren't tell her too much about the joys and insanity of the 2WW.  

Malteser - Zach sounds so cute.  Was laughing at the prospect of your DH sending you into orbit on the hospital bed  

Wishing you both all the     in the world.

Sally xxx


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

God help her!!! Sal don't let her near this website as she'll know what a maniac you will turn in to!!!!  

MM - my dp is the same he thinks I've turned into a sex maniac - he's at work for ten so will have to rush home and ravish him after dinner before he leaves - bless him he's already knackered with the hoovering!!!  I'm off work tomorrow as well so he can expect about the same tomorrow as well.

I hear you about the chilling out but it was freaking me out at home - kept wanting to sort cupboards and the shed out so prob get more rest in work!!

Have only got till six on my car to sill be leaving shortly 

Lots of love 

xxxxx


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

help  

period came today so i am supposed to do my first injection. its now nearly 10 and i still haven't got the guts to do it. 

anyone have any tips on how to without me ending up either chickening out or losing the plot?

xoxo


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

are you sure your ment to take your first injection on day 1 of af??
asking this as most people only start on day 2 or later!
anyway best way i find to do the jab is pinch the area your going to jab and as you push in the needle take a deep breath in and then out once its in then push as fast or slow as you are comfy with dont feel you need to rush!
good luck


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Emmaelizabeth - did you find the answer to your problem?  Zoie is right I think most people start between day 2 - 4.

Everyone else - hope you are all well...not sure what to have for lunch today...tummy is rumbling so it is time to take a wander to the shops  

Amanda x

PS Where is everybody?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning Girls !

How's everyone doing today ??

Nix.


----------



## zarzar (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Amanda and Nix

its very quiet here today

Well i've spoke to the clinic today and i'm booked in for next month and they're going to give me ovitrelle to force ovulation so hopefully we won't have the same problem as this month.

Feeling more positive now and i'm determined to lose 1/2 stone before i start treatment so there will be no more choccies for me  

Hope everytone had a better weekend than me

take care

zarzar


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Zarzar - glad you got to speak to your clinic & get some answers...hopefully the ovitrelle will do the trick - I bet you can not wait now until your next cycle    Also good luck with the weight loss 

Hi Nix

Hi everyone else 

Not much choice for lunch today - it seemed as though all the school kids had been in and taken all the good stuff....I was planning on a healthy salad but all that was left was a 'delicious' tomato & basil chicken pasta which certainly was not delicious !

Hope everyone is having a nice day...

Amanda x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey ladies,

I have to apologise as i just dont have time at work to scan through all the messages at the mo. 

Hows everyone going? 

Well i went for my first scan today day 11 and she said i have 2 follicles on my R side 1 @ 15mm and 1 @ 17mm, very happy with that! She said great size for this day. She will do next scan wed! 

I feel really positive at the moment! 

Hows all you in the 2ww?


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi KP - I was wondering how you were getting on...    ...good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you! 

Wheres all the girls today? 

How u going?


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

The others must all be at home today or working really hard 

Not doing too bad myself - have a pounding headache but trying to drink lots of water today as I don't think I drink enough.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

or sleeping at their desks knowing this bunch


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

or eating


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Haa haaaa 

I went shopping after my scan today and bought some easter eggs to treat me and dh on our lovely follies! lol 

Its the new thing to do! 

Amanda where are you at in your cycle? i forgot... sorry


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Question- what size/how many did other ladies get during your IUI tx? As a first timer just want to see others experiences.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi KP, I am having my first scan tomorrow, day 8. Will let you know how I get on. What day of cycle did you start jabs? Your follicle sizes sound great, well done! Good luck for wednesday. 

Zoie- how did you get on with your scan today. Hope it went well.

Emma x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Aw thanks! 

I started tablets day 2 until day 6 and jabs on day 5,7 and 9.  Im glad that they didnt want me to have anymore !!! Gheesh, i noticed as the days went on the jabs started to feel a bit more ouchy- little sting thats all! the first day was hardly anything! I have to admit they arent that scary, but i know 100% i could NEVER do it myself.

So RESPECT to all those ladies who do!!!!  

So looks like me, you and zoie are all going to be cycle buddies! Yay!  

And goodluck for tomorow, let us know how u get on!


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

haha i did it i did it i did it !!!!!!!!

well to be truthful, DH did it because when i did the nipping my skin between my fingers thing and pressing the needle on my tummy, the world went cold and i thought i was going to hit the carpet.

he doesn't like needles either but its a small one so it didn't freak him out so much. he said he'll do the rest too, so i'm soooo glad that at least one of us was brave enough.

i covered my eyes, counted to 10 and left fingernail marks in my forehead...

oh i hope its worth it.

i did have to start the injections on the first day, by the way. i have to go for a scan on thursday and have to inject until then too. poor DH.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Good onya!  

Goodluck with 1st scan. God i can think of much more pleasent ways to spend 15 minutes!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey girls, sorry been so busy today we have had a new database system go live and so I have been all over (we have 3 floors at our offices) so I am now knacker!!!!!  Will catch up tomorrow properly.

Well done KP on your follies


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

thanks  

looking so forward to the scan...


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi lou !!!  

Okay well you take it easy!!! missed our chats today!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

KP- I started Menopur on day 4. Not having any tablets just jabs. Am doing them myself but am finding it Ok. Will find out tomorrow if I need any more. Am hoping I don't. 

Emma-elizabeth- Well done you and DH. That's a big hurdle out of the way. Hope the scan goes well on Thursday.

Leicesterlou= Have a nice rest.


----------



## treacle-sponge (May 28, 2007)

[fly]Hi Ladies,[/fly]

I'm new to this thread and have to say I'm scared  I don't like needles 1 little bit and it all sounds to complicated 

I've not been put on IUI as yet but have appointment with consultant soon which is what we expect him to say as clomid is working with eggs but no BFP. At least I will know what he is chattinga bout when we go by then my little head will hopefully have took all this in 

I've been out today bought some seseme/pumpkin & sunflower seeds and also the other half CoQ10 tablets (if I have to take and eat crap he can as well ) Any other little remidies that are ment to help us along the way. I've the cough medicine for the last 3 months think my body is now immune though 

On a cycle of IUI how often and when would I need to go hospital for scans etc?


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Sorry been AWOL today girls - work has been hell !!!

Hope you're all doing OK.

Chat tomorrow hopefully!

Nix.


----------



## amandalofi (Sep 3, 2007)

Emmaelizabeth - well done on the jab...good luck for thursday too 

KP - when I had my second scan on cd 10 I had 1 at 20mm, 1 at 15mm and another at 14mm...lining was 7.8mm - hope the info is useful.  I am on cd5 today....2nd day of jabs & my next scan is on friday.

I do my jabs myself as DH is a complete wimp when it comes to needles or anything medical .  It does get easier to do it and now I am quite quick at it 

Treacle-sponge....welcome....from my experience you need a baseline scan between day 2- 4 of your cycle, an appointment for a second scan, maybe another scan if your follicles are not quite big enough & then an appointment of the actual IUI (basting)...after that it is the big wait...hope that helps.  When have you got your appointment?  I hope it goes well for you.

Everyone else - have a nice evening & chat tomorrow.

Amanda x


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hiya everyone!!!! 

Just an update, four more sleeps then I find out if preggers OMG!!!!!! 

My boobs are still sore but I still think thats in my head and I cant keep my eyes open!

Hope everyone ok, am looking forward to nxt week am on hols from work so either be clebrating or if BFN cant get pleasantly tiddly and may treat myself to lots of wine and chocolate. 

Malterser I am at same ward as you in Leigh live in Bolton and I have just got a puppy too, how strange dont worry the peeing and pooping everywhere will stop soon 

Love to everyone 

Kaz xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Kaz- sounds promising. I have everything crossed for you  

Treacle-sponge- Welcome. I'm new to I.U.I and have begun a diary. Feel free to read it, it may give you a better idea of what's involved. I think all clinics vary slightly with choice of drugs, scan dates etc but overall the principle is the same. I found the thread I.U.I beginners guide on here really helpful. 

Nix- Hope work isn't as hectic for you tomorrow.

I have just been for a nice swim and sunbathe up on the roof of our apartment block. Just going to have a shower and have some lunch before my spanish teacher arrives. That reminds me I haven't done my home-work! Better get on.

Bye for now Emma x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
had day 8 scan today all looking fine had 13.5 follie on the left with 5 small ones and lots of small on the right also linning is 6.7 so not to bad hopefully another 1 will pop up  
good luck for your scan tomorrow emma b


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Aaaah, now I am back at work and not able to log on during the day I am never going to keep up with you all.    (except I am working from home tomorrow so I might just manage a few sneaky peaks!   )

Not got long as we have to go to ASDA in a minute so no personals this time....

Had a bad night last night (wasn't the best weekend at all really) - cramps, feeling sick, going hot and cold.  I'm sure it is still the Prostap - wish it would clear out.  I had reflexology tonight and she worked hard on my pituitary area and has told me to drink loads of water so hopefully some of it will be flushed out.  

Wishing you all luck and sending you all love and


----------



## treacle-sponge (May 28, 2007)

Thank you everyone for you reply's, I'm sure this will all be worth it in the end 

Good luck to everyone on here, hopefully by the time I start you will have good news

[fly][/fly]


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Zoie- glad your scan results were good. I really hope this will be your month. Will let you know how I get on tomorrow.

CookieSal- Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls, well you have been chatty, will catch up with you all today    One thing I didn't notice was any food diary's which dissappointed me? LOL

How are you all ladies


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning !

Just for Lou - here's my food diary for yesterday:
Brekkie - Bitesize shredded wheat
Lunch - Zero point (on WW) veggie soup & a satsuma
Dinner - Turkey steak, salad and cous cous.

Think I'm heading for another crappy cay at work  

How's everyone doing today ??


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

My Nix you were very healthy yesterday honey....  My diary was...

Pizza for lunch as went out with boss who has just got back from hols for catch up
Chicken tikka meat and salad for tea

But I did go swimming last night so that must count for something??  

I am going to SW tonight and not looking forward to it, as I think I have put weight on but AF is due next week so going to blame it on that


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning ladies!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey KP, come on I want your food diary for yesterday honey...


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Um okay - i eat too much but here goes!

Breakfast- muesli & skim milk

Lunch - baguette with tuna and cucumber, apple juice, S & V crisps (Pret)

avo - wheatfree orange cake (Pret)

Dinner- lebanese spicy lentil rice with feta cheese salad and homous. 

After that 1 x little easter egg (gorgeous ones from godiva) and a handful of jelly beans

Thats me! oink oink! lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Mmmm, now that's made me hungry, I haven't had any brekkie and got a jacket potato cheese and beans for lunch, trying to be extra good hoping it might make a difference on the scales tonight LOL!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Ohh goodluck with that. I have decided that if this tx doesnt work, in my month off i am going to pull my finger out and start swimming and eating properly. Also going to start again cycling into work its only 20 mins in and back - 40 mins a day.

I have become sid the sloth!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Cycling, my god!!!!  Good for you but here's praying your belly will be too big with a baby bean inside to be thinking of that


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh i hope so!!!  

where is everyone this week? Been very quiet. 

Got my scan tomorow again.... q? if the  2 follicles are on one ovary is that increased chance of twins? 

 and i so love bike riding! love it!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think so, but can't say for certain I had a few follies and I was natural IUI, but if you have the hcg shot it can encourage more than one egg to be released and that can lead to twins.  Does that help?


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh i get it! Im so stupid. I read it 100 times and still its like something new! I think i will be having that shot!


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Morning all!  *waves*  The sun is shining here in Cardiff and I am working from home - bliss!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

They gave it to me, it was the one that made me feel queezy...

Morning Cookiesal


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning cookie!

Ahhh okay. Well at least i have some more side effects to look forward to


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Sometimes i think i am like the emotional rollercoaster from hell. 

Yesterday i was happy and positive. Today im like, yeah well whatever . It aint worked in 5 years why now? Whats the big hoo ha. 

Argh, i just feel so mad at myself for not being able to be less worried/positive!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP - Honey, take a look back over my diary it is normal what you are feeling, well unless we are both mad


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

where is your diary? cant find link?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124382.0

Here you go


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hiya all 

Hope you all well - I've tried to keep up but now lost track so welcome to all our new girls and best of luck to everyone 

I've officially lost the plot!!!  I did something stupid last night and went to see a fortune teller - he freaked me out - it had been booked for a while and I’m not a great believer so I thought it can’t do any harm - bit wrong there –  as soon as I sat down he said the only question you’ve come to ask me about is pregnancy "have you started the IVF yet" I was just about to say no ha ha you got it wrong when he said “sorry not ivf artificial insemination”.  I wanted to run out screaming at this point but stayed - he went on to tell be that I’d had AI three days ago (correct) I was pregnant and I would have a girl in October even though my due date would be November - nothing like getting your hopes up is there - he kept saying why is the 7th March an important date for you I said I didn't know but ladies the 7th March is my test date – he mentioned lots of other things about my family and everything and he was rather accurate.  Now I can’t get it out of my head what he said – I’m freaked – god I hope its true I will be battering his door down if my AF shows this month.  He told me that I have got to be positive as everyone around me thinks it will work apart from me  and I’m one of the most negative people he has seen – he got that right!!

Anyway have to calm myself and stop mentally decorating the spare room – feel ok after basting – I’m very tired and had a stitch like pain on my left side since  - I’m still putting it down to ovulation pains but it doesn’t really feel like them.  Anyway I’m being positive but not too positive if you know what I mean 

Hope all you ladies are ok – my brain is addled and I can’t keep up with everyone – straight to the funny farm for me do not pass go!!!

Lots of love and luck    

xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my god Leech, I hope he has got it all right for you honey, I tell you if he has I will be coming to batter his door down to do me a reading!!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh had a little skim. Yes i remember the road rage incident!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP - so there you go honey, now you see we are normal


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lou he was so good - hairs on the back of my neck were standing up on edge most of the time - i would be quite cynical if I'd gone with a group of friends and think maybe one of them has mentioned it but I was on my own 

If i get a positive on the 7th you can come and stay at mine and i'll take you to see him - if I don't you can come to stay at mine and we'll go round and sort him out!!!


xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Leech im totally freaked! i really am. need to pee thats how freaked i am. 

Have you been to him before? Is there ANY way he could have known...


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not seen him before - I live in Liverpool he lives in Wirral so I can't really get a connection at all - my bil cousin went to see him months ago but I don't know her and my bil doesn't know anything about our tx.  Actually noone other than you guys, the clinic and my dp know about the iui on Friday (not even my poor mum).  The only thing i can think of is he's a member on here!!!  Bit of a long shot I know 

Officially freaked - roll on the 7th to see if he's right 

His business will triple if he is 
xx



xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im actually quite scared of stuff like that. 

Last year a "friend" of mine in Oz who know exactly what im going through said someone told her (fortune teller) that if you make a fist the lines at the side that are deep creases between the two main folds will show the number of kids you'll have. 

She goes to me show me urs, i didnt want to but did it and she was like oh my god u have none. 

I felt so sad for a long time. But this "friend" is always manipulative and spiteful. Havent spoken to her since i cam back from Oz. 

if he is right i am gonna be jumping joy for you my dear!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

She sounds like a right cow      I've just done the fist and theres about 12 there so thats baloney!!

He told me he can see me with two children in my life but I'll only be pregnant once and its not twins - he asked me who was the 20 year old in my life - my stepson turned 20 last Wednesday  - freakdom - good job not having an affair with a 20 year old I would be well busted!!!

Sorry if its freaking you out kp  
xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oooooh Leech - that's very spooky!  So hope it all comes true  

I love stuff like that.  I went to see some woman who gave me a reading last year, but she was very vague and a bit hit and miss !  Would love to find one that was really good...........it'd scare the poop out of me though  

Nix.


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Nah its cool! its fab to hear that and even more so if it comes true! Wow!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes put me down for a visit Leech xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Im off soon ladies. Half day today + all this week. Gonna go home, clean up, relax a little! 

If i dont get to say bye i will catch u all tomorow avo - got another scan in the morning . Fingers X


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Sod the cleaning KP go home and have a nice relaxing afternoon, get the sun warming your tummy to encourage those follies to grow!!!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Have a lovely afternoon KP 

Good luck for tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh you know me and my cleanin- its therapuetic! I promise just a quickie and then i will chill! 

Still got half n hour! so can still have a bit more gossip in that time ladies! 

So leech how do u feel? Has the FT made u feel really positive and reassured?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok I guess if you find it theraputic...

I have just scoffed my lunch jacket potato, cheese and beans with NO BUTTER!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

i just ran to the shop and got a crossaint! so bad! i couldnt wait till i got home im hungry!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm trying to be more positive but its sounds so far fetched to believe what he said 

will just try and forget about it now (wishful thinking) and concentrate on getting over the next 10 days and 15 hours or so I have to wait!!

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Good onya! stay positive (says her who is a nut job one min a happy fairy the other) lol


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

That's it Leech, we are here for you whilst your on your  honey and I am sure the girls will join me when sending you and Malteser lots of  and .  Are you both testing on 7th March?


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Flippin heck leech - that would have freaked me out too!    Let's hope it's a good sign.

I'm getting bored out of my mind reading through all the dozens of emails that accumulated during my time off for my lap.  Nice and sunny in the conservatory though    Once I've had enough I will start some housework - it almost counts LOL


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

not sure about malteser haven't heard from her = hope you ok MM  

Sal you've got a lovely day to work from home 

x


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

MM hope she is okay, sal enjoy your day!  

Leech -      

and lou - happy weigh in tonight!   

im off xoxo

gonna try sort internet out at home so you MIGHT see me later 
x
x
x


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Enjoy your afternoon KP.

Cookiesal - ohh how lovely sitting in the conservatory.

Starting to get jealous now that I am stuck at work on this lovely sunny day!!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
leech i went to see a sykick(SPELLING)  she told me i would end up with 3 children two boys at the same time and fall naturell with a girl but she said at the time it wil be awhile yet this was around three years ago im just hoping its true although i would be happy with just one  although i have 3 names already chosen 
emma b hope scan went well 
well at the moe im sitting in bed with com as i have caught my dh sore throut and headache and ive got another scan tomorrow hope it wont matter if im ill  has anyone heard of iui being cancelled due to cold?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Zoie, I had a friend that had a cold twice when going through IUI and both times she fell pg first time, so it may bring you luck honey!!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

lets hope so  as this is last time so hoping its 3rd time lucky
could someone tell me when i had my first iui i had 3 follies 2nd time i had two follies and at the mo i only have 1 follie could your body get used to the drugs and make it not as effective?? i know the clinic is not so keen to make me have a high number of follies as i have twins im my family (identical) so you only need 1 egg for that 
im also worrying as if i have to go through ivf well at my rate they would be waiting forever to get multiples folies


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Can't help with that ? Zoie but sending you lots of       and


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

thanks leicesterlou same to you


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Yum, just had a lardy lunch....

Cheese and Onion McCoys and a Ploughmans cheese sandwich 

Off to raid the goody drawer - sure I saw some caramel shortcakes in there    In my defence I did eat a whole mango last night and am sticking to my 2 litres of water per day (in fact yesterday it was more like 3 litres following my reflexologists advice!)

Think it is time to go and start cleaning the bathroom before I have a blitz on meeting notes for my boss - he got a colleague to do them for him in my absence and handed them to me with a look of desperation on my first day back.  Gave me an ego boost at least because I know he knows he needs me LOL.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Cheese and Onion Ooo lovely, caramel shortcakes even better.  Good news about work not being able to cope without you Cookiesal!!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oooh, what I wouldn't give to swap my veggie soup and WW bread for a packet of crisps..............


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Bless Nix, how is your day going at work today?  Mine is alot better than yesterday


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Phew bathroom cleaned and bed in guest room made up for my colleague from the midlands who is coming to stay tomorrow night.  What did I miss?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Not alot its very quiet on here at the moment, well done on the bathroom cleaning, I am leaving work in a min and going home to do mine and change the bed.  

So girls have a great evening, all pray that the scales are broken when I weigh in later and I have miracously lost instead of gaining!!!!

Bye for now


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Good luck for your weigh in Lou - I was convinced I would've gained this week, but somehow managed to lose 1lb !!  Maybe bacardi has magical powers


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Sending you super skinny vibes.  Mind you, cleaning the bathroom is like a work out in itself so by the time you get there you will have lost a load anyway!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck foxy chick 

xxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi everyone
I went to see a psychic in January last year. He knew I was having problems ttc without me saying anything. He also said the problem was that I wasn't ovulating enough. At the time I didn't believe that part as my tests were fine and DH had the low count. But since seeing the consultant here I found I needed treatment for high prolactin level which could have affected my ovulation! The psychic also said that by this April I would have a 'bun in the oven' and that it would happen naturally, no treatment needed. I guess we have gone against that part by starting IUI but I really hope he is right about me getting pregnant. He said we would have a boy first and that he could see us having two children very close together in age. I was freaked out for a long time as he also knew all about my fathers sudden death when I was 18 and gave me messages from him that he could never have guessed. Sorry to freak you all out even more!
It's 12:30 here and my 1st scan is at 16:30. I'm hoping I have some good follies. I have been having twinges in my right side like something is happening.
Emma x


----------



## CookieSal (Jun 24, 2007)

Emma 

Hope the scan goes well and you have some lovely follies.

Re the psychic - that's amazing and very positive.  I think I would be scared to go in case I was told I will never conceive... 


Everyone else

How are you doing?  Hope you're all relaxed and well.  I have to complete my ebay bid for a nice Paul McKenna relaxation CD tonight -really hope I get it as I think it will be really handy for a stress head like me.  

Love to you all

Sally x


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Hiya!
Haven't been here for a while and had a lot to catch up  Have been really tired lately and that's why I haven't been to this site...
*Leech*, I really hope the psychic is right 

                   

                                                            

to all of you


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi everyone - spoooooooooky goings on with the ft    . I love tales like this. I say I don't believe but am too scared to go to one myself so I must    
A & A has just left a post on peer support 'OMG freaky' or (something like that) who said a guy from the water cooler company mentionned she was pregnant (she's on her 2 ww and a size 6!) 

Anyway I digress!
Just wanted to say hello and   to all.

And zoie, sorry I can't answer your question but wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you. I'm sure the clinic know what they're doing. You're still young, I remember, and it's quality of eggs not quantity that is important. it's better to have 1 good one than lots of small and if they know there's twins in your family I'm sure they're happy with the one. If you had 3 eggs could you have 3 sets of identical twins    Sorry, don't want to scare you.  
    Hope your cold gets better soon. I can't see how this will affect your tx. Relax and stay   . Thinking of you  
Night all, love spooks x 
susanna just saw your post as I was typing - hope your pg is going well


----------



## kitty doot (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi girls

Sorry it's been a while since I joined in.  Have enjoyed reading through part 180...this moves so fast I can't keep up .
I was hoping to have joined you all now on the IUI treatment however I mentioned I had a wicked unwelcome cyst (due to clomid treatment in Sept!) on my left ovary which did not go away with the   last week and this has prevented any treatment....praying it is gone for the next cycle so I can join you all around easter time.

Leech - here's lots of   for the 7th March. Hope you have a BFP.  My sister went to a Fortune Teller and had no intention to have any further children  (poor her...not) but was told she would have 3 children and lo and behold she had a suprise 3rd child last Christmas....I'm going to get my act together now and go and make an appointment at one that has been recommended by my friend.  Hopefully she'll tell me something good  otherwise I'll make a special trip to Liverpool for some good news!

Emma - hope the follicles are good to go for you this week
To all the others best of luck for this month  .  Here's hoping I'll be joining you soon!

KittyD


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Really pleased as just got back from my scan. Two follicles on right side both 18mm and one smaller one. Womb lining 10mm    . Just had last Menopur jab  and having another scan tomorrow at same time as today. Let you know how I get on. Expecting to be told to give HCG Saturday night and be basted on Monday, but we'll see. DH is suddenly excited and it is the first time I have really felt we are on this journey together. He is talking about eating heathily and have lots of water, I've been asking him to do that for the past 4 years!!

Kitty D- Hope you are able to start treatment at Easter. Thanks for the good luck.


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Emma -  on your follies and womb lining, hope all goes well with basting!!

Kitty - sending you lots of     for starting your tx very soon

Spooks - good morning 

Me - well I have been and weighed in last night and put on 1.5lbs,   not surprised as I had a few lagers and an indian over the weekend, but time to shift it now, so no more lager for me, vodka and diet coke or dry white wine and soda.  Just had fresh veg and gravy for tea last night and have brought tuna and cheese salad for today so this weight best be on it's way or else


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Emma - well done on the follicles - hope all goes well 

Kitty hope your tx can start soon 

Lou 1.5 is not bad esp after a curry - feels like a dead weight in your stomach when you have one - scrummy though!!! 

KP should be getting scanned soon if not already lots of   

Me - started back on sw this morning need something to concentrate on in this sodding 2ww.  Still got pains on left side and absolutely shattered - not feeling very positive today - think my FT glow has all gone and its negative thoughts all the way for me to keep me sane 

Have a great day everyone 
xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah bless Leech, are you keeping a diary honey? Remember you are


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not keeping a diary - don't want to depress everyone with my thoughts - i;m a fruitcake at the moment !!!

Thanks for the sticky vibes sweetie 

Whats for lunch?  I've just had a banana and one of those mug shots - free on green so will be eating a lot of them today!!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

You should keep a diary honey it really does help, well it did me.

Mug shots  What are they?  I have had tuna and cheese salad, just having syn free yoghurt then having rice with quorn chicken pieces and just been to Aldi and bought some garlic and fresh chillies so going to mix those with some onion and tin of tomatoes for a sauce, not sure what it will be like but got to knuckle down and get rid of this belly....


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Hello all my dear FF

Well where do i start. Went in for day 13 scan and all was looking good.... I asked how the follies looked she goes "give me a second dear and i will write it down then discuss with you".... then bang she hits me with right tomorow we will do the procedure! 

     my hands were shaking like a leaf, didnt know what or how to react! 

So from that point until now its all a bit blurry- saw nurse had pregnyl (please someone explain this to me in laymens terms!) then paid for it all booked in for DH at 10am and IUI at 12pm , then found my way back to work and here i am. Ate my lunch baguette and crisps and im so out of it. Its weird i have waited a long time for this moment but now i feel suddenly so unprepared. 

I remember the first time we got our results many moons ago... then deciding tx wasnt for us just yet... then trying naturally for some more yrs and then taking this plunge. Oh so reflective today. 

So that me.....


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

I thought it would be soon for you KP as your follies were big on Monday.  You will be fine honey, all you have to do is sit back, relax and think of England or maybe Auz in your case tomorrow....   Then you will be on the


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Argh the dreaded 2ww! lol

At least i got you guys to listen and hear about every twinge! lol

DH showed no reaction to my news of us having IUI tomorow- he was like its cool, itll be fine. What you stressing about! That made me mad, think im slightly on edge today.

Told my stupid boss im taking A/L tomz and fri (she was well aware it was coming up) and she rolled her eyes at me and said well do what you have to do. I didnt give a rats ass, just went well okay.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

God that boss of yours has got it coming  

Well done sweetie - its a bit of a shocker isn't it the speed of the clinic - think its cos we been waiting for so long and then bang its the next day!!!  Try and get some sleep tonight as you will be shattered tomorrow.  You must be so excited (when you get out of your shock that is!!) - then you can join the lunatic asylum aka 2ww with me

Lou - mug shots are like pot noddles in a mug but taste much nicer - they are by the packet soups in super market - completely free on green but not sure on red/original days - they are quite filling as well 


xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Tell that boss of yours Kp if she carries on their will be trouble    with regards to your DH, I think they just see it as a matter of course and they know all they have to do is provide   which they enjoy anyway!!!

Leech - Mmmm they sound nice think I will have to try those.

Come on girls sending lots of         for the basting and 2WW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys- if your ever in London come down for a   for my boss! lol

Oh dear god leech i am one straight jacket away from the asylum to begin with - imagine the 2ww!! lol 

Can i ask do u find the basting painful? I absolutely fear pap smears and hate em- its the same as that isnt it? Can i have a bit of detail as to what to expect as a first timer?


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

KP don't worry it was not painful, uncomfortable yes but not painful... here goes with the info (look away now if don't want to know)


They use the cold speculum to open you up down there, it took about 4 mins with me as the nurse had her head down there looking to see if she could see my cervix so a bit of jiggling about, they she passed a very long thin tube up through my cervix this bit I felt but it just felt like af pain, this obviously contains the  washed  then she removed the speculum and said I might have some spotting as she had nipped me, news to me didn't feel it.  Then I lay there for about 10-15mins relaxing...

Hope this helps KP


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

It didn't hurt and wasn't much more uncomfortable than a smear really - had a dull ache after it like period pains  - i kept thinking if I can't handle this then I will never do childbirth!!!  Its not as bad as going the dentist and look how brave you were for that 

My basting was identical to lou's - i did spot afterwards and the next day as he had difficulty getting needle through cervix but it wasn't painful when he was doing it 

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

NEEDLE? who said needle !   

lol, im just a big baby. Im sure there has been many more before me and will be many after me! 

Im just gonna close my eyes! and sing in my head! lol - something upbeat- Kylie, spinning around! (bit of Oz , thanks Lou, and music GREAT!!!) 

We are going to have breakky after DH does his thing, some nice places to eat around there. 

Oh i have to tell u something funny. I got off at a diff station this time and walked an alternative route to the clinic. Thought i was lost, was near regents park and saw a bloke and said "excuse can you point me towards harley street?"  he answered, "are you looking for london fertility clinic?" I said no and he paused and looked at me then carried on. Lol, he was so nice but i nearly ate him! Do i have IF written on my forehead! LOL


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry i meant catheter thingy not needle - sorry chick 

Nosy git that fella - should have shocked him with a reply like "no I'm off to the cosmetic surgeon to get my p*nis removed!!!"  Harley street sounds so posh you lucky thing - no greasy spoons round there - which is what we ended up in after the Liverpool Womens!!! 

xxxx


----------



## emnjo (Jan 17, 2008)

KittenPaws said:


> NEEDLE? who said needle !
> 
> lol, im just a big baby. Im sure there has been many more before me and will be many after me!
> 
> ...


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

_Louise sings "Move out of my way, I know you're feelin' me 'cuz you like, it like this I'm breakin' it down I'm not the same I know you're feelin' me 'cuz you like it, Mistakes that I made givin' me, the strength To really believe And no matter how I take it There's no way i'm gonna fake it 
'cuz it's gotta be real 
_

 I am sure you have IVF on your forehead in big red letters NOT!!!!! Having my penis removed, Leech you are so funny!!! Bless you, I have visions now honey....

Nice breakfast lovely and Dh will need to get his energy levels back up for  in the evening!!!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all
well had day 10 scan today and im being basted friday which will be day 12!
i have 2 follies a 15 and a 16.
my linning isnt very good this time as its only 6. something  hope this improves in time
so no more scans for me now just my trigger shot in the morning
kp- hope all goes well tomorrow dont worry to much i cant even feel it when i get basted 
spooks-nice to hear from you hope your well 
emma - great news about your follies 
everyone else ive missed hope all is ok


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ooh good luck Zoie 

What a week for you all ladies 

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry ladies was in meeting. Thank you everyone for all your well wishes.....

Zoie goodluck for friday - will be thinking of you xoxoxo

Leech you crack me up girl!!! cant stop laughing!


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

you in a meeting with the wicked witch?  

xx


----------



## KittenPaws (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah team meeting. 

she is lurking, gotta log off

love to everyone

mwah mwah, goodluck to everyone

will be thinking of all on 2ww, basting, jabbin, and everyone else! 

xoxoxo


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!!

Hope you are all ok. Im feeling bit poo! Went to the loo and seem to have come on however its wasnt like my normal period it was like the end of one. You know when not much left I think it was too much for spotting but phoned the hospital and the nurse said its very common for blood to appear I only have 2 days left to find out and I am really pesamistic. Has anyone else been in this situation xxxx

p.s sorry to winge But its the only place I feel I can turn too its been a hard couple of weeks has anyone else found it hard or am I just a big softie


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Good luck for tomorrow kp - will be thinking of you and dh

xxxxx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

KP- Good luck for tomorrow. Think it will by my turn in a few days, so can understand your anxiety. 

Zoie- I have PM'd you. Congrats on your follies. 

Kaz- Sorry you are feeling down. I hope the nurse is right and it's nothing to worry about. From other posts I have read on here over the years I think lots of women have experienced this and gone on to have a BFP. Wishing you the best of luck.


Four hours til next scan. Hoping they tell me today when I can do trigger shot. Worried I will ovulate over weekend, so hoping I can have it tonight and be basted on Friday. Forgot to say in my other posts that DH didn't have to go away with work this week afterall. It has been nice to have him around for support. He is going to be away for most of the 2ww though so I will be relying on you girls to keep me sane!

Let you know how I get on later.

Emma x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

good luck emma 
all sounds good hoping you get to do your trigger shot and then you will be on the two week wait with me!!
we can keep each other sane 
oh i have pm'd you


----------



## Susanna (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck emma, KittenPaws and zoie


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the good luck. 1 hour til scan. Please have fingers crossed for me that they say basting is on Friday.


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi me again. Where has everyone gone?? Just got back from scan after long wait to speak to doctor. One follicle 18mm and one 20mm. Having HCG shot tonight at 10pm. My DH has to take sample into clinic at 8am friday and I am being basted at 10am! Doctor said I had responded earlier than expected to the drugs. I'm really pleased that I now don't have the worry about ovulating before the HCG. Roll on 10pm!!
At my clininc I had to give the HMG intra-muscular in the leg. This seems quite common among people having treatment abroad. I asked the doctor if the HCG was in the stomach and he said yes. Can I just confirm with you girls that it is subcutaneous. I think the big needles I have would perforate into my stomach!!!
Thanks for your help.
Emma x
p.s Zoie we are being basted on same day. So pleased I have someone to chat to who is going through this at the same time. x


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Just realised it's 23:00 at home so you are proabably all in bed....doh!


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

yeah  
you are getting basted before me i dont get basted untill 7.45pm or am i getting basted first getting really confused over the time difference 
are you having your bast done 36 hours after your jab?
your lucky you get the dh sperm put in two hours later my dh has to put it in at 1pm and then i dont get basted untill about 7 hours later  i think this is the downfall of my clinic 
so our test date will be the 16/17th of march


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Zoie
We are five hours behind you. It is 19:30 here now. I have HCG at 10pm tonight and 36 hours later go for the insemination which will be 10am Friday. 10am Friday will be 3pm in UK, so I will be being basted before you. 
16th March is a special date for me as it would have been my Dad's birthday. I hope it brings us luck. Also, have you realised we are being basted on the 29th Feb, think that must be special!
Speak to you Friday if not before.
Emma x


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi emma 
yeah i realised it would be the 29th i was thinking the same 
a friend i know is pregs and that is her due date  told her it would be very cheap as he wont have a birthday every year but i think they usually give the baby day after or before depending on the time of arival 
it must be nice knowing its your dads birthday i cant think of anything realy apart from my mums birthday on the 29th of march would be nice to tell her tho!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Morning girls, well you are all moving well with your tx's, hopefully       there will be lots of BFP's on here very soon...

KP - thinking of you honey, hope all goes well with basting today, I would eat an egg in honor but I have got to diet to shift this belly fat!!  My thoughts are with you anyway  

Zoie & Emma - good luck for Friday, definately a good omen to be basted on 29th Feb!!!

Leech & Malteser - how are you feeling honey's?

Kaz - it could be implantation bleeding honey, try and remain   although easy for me to say  

Anybody I have missed?  If so I am very sorry


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Where is the voting room?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi Ladies 

Its quiet on here today - I've been up the wall today so not logged on 

I don't know what a lap and dye is so sure I've not had one - did have hsg though if thats the same

Lou - hope you OK honey - you keeping to the diet? 

Thinking of KP - was she getting done at 2 or has she been done - if you text her will you pass on my love 

Zoie and Emma - what a busy week we're having - best of luck for tomorrow 

Kaz I agree with Lou - try and stay positive honey (easier said than done i know) 

Having down day today - went to bed at 9.30 and woke up just as tired today - dp says I was moaning in my sleep must have been having weird dreams - todays plan is to get through work and go home straight to bed  - will keep me out of the fridge as well!!

Love to all 

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Leech - god reading your post takes me back to my 2ww, it is dreadful isn't it.  Not alot I can say or do beside hang in there honey   and remember we are here to try and lift your spirits  

My diet is going very well, over the last 2 days I have had 1 syn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  So I am saving all my syns for some vino and soda on Saturday night and hoping the pounds have dropped off        I am feeling very bloated at the moment, but I am due on next week so hopefully it will pop once that happens and I will be a slim young lady!!!  Here's praying anyway


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

UPDATE FROM KITTENPAWS via text message

She is officially PUPO all went well and now she is relaxing with feet in the air thinking of auz....


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

The pounds will start to melt away you little angel - 1 syn - I can't go to bed without having my full quota!!!  I'm normally rummaging around the kitchen cupboards for a manky old biscuit or something!!!

Have to go shopping tonight I have nothing remotely dietish in at all - will have to buy loads of speed foods to try and shift some of this blubber - what have you had for lunch?  Me two mugshots and a banana - might have to go and make myself a milky coffee as hank marvin 

Good news for KP - pass on my love  

xx


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

KP- Thinking of you today. Hope all goes well. Look forward to reading your update as I am being basted in the morning.

Zoie- Hope HCG was ok. Did mine last night. Been having alot of twinges in right ovary. Do you know how long after HCG eggs are released? Hoping these pains will stop soon. How did you find the cyclogest when you had it before? 

Leech-  

LeicesterLou- well done with the diet.


----------



## kaz1418 (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi everyone!

Just to up date you, I have been having lots of bleeding still got to do test tomorrow though dont think there is any point!! Really upset but having a month off going to Dublin on Monday so going to have a really good time with lots of wine and few guinesses!!!

Got upset with DH told him that he would have had babis by now if he wasnt married to me he was really upset so was I but it is so hard especially when all his bits are fine you feel guilty but im sure this doesnt help the process!

God dont I feel sorry for myself sorry guys to moan!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah Kaz sorry honey   Dublin should be good.

Leech - I have had leftovers from tea last night for lunch are you ready for it..... I am being so saintly at the moment!!!

Boiled rice, chicken tikka quorn pieces and I made a nice sauce of fresh garlic, coriander, green chillies and onion and added some tinned tomatoes, it was spicy but I like it that way and totally sin free so had the left over today with pasta.


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lou I need your address so I can post you a polishing cloth for your halo!!!  You little star - are you out at the weekend?  Do you have all green days?

Emma - well done on the jab - not long to go now  

Kaz - so sorry honey  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah thanks Leech   picture of me.  Am I out at the weekend, well that's a silly question, yes that's what I am saving all my syns for honey!!!  Yes I do have manily green days as we tend to have meat and veg most nights so it's easier to plan than red days.  I passed your   onto KP and she replied - tell her I survived and wasn't too bad.  If I was you I wouldn't worry about SW for the minute eat what you like honey, take advantage, although I know its good to focus on something different than the 2ww.  Are you working throughout?


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well done KP  

Doing SW for a bit of control as my eating habits have gone terrible - have managed two days without starbucks and think i'm also an angel!!! I do green all the time as don't eat meat or fish - think its a lot easier in green as pasta and rice etc is so filling - should have been organised and made something last night but not much in cupboards 

In work the whole time (other than weekend) dp is working this weekend so not too sure what to do with myself.  I would normally go the gym and go for a drink with gals or clean the house from top to bottom but can't do any of that whilst being PUPO!!!  Was going to take test day off but been told I have to cover meetings as my boss is off.  The only good thing is that he's not here so can hide in my room whatever the outcome.  

Are you leaving soon?
xx


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Ah right well done you   for the cutting down on starbucks

Why not have a lazy day Saturday, get some DVD's, nibbles and lounge around all day, then SUnday you could make a nice meal for your DP for when he returns from work...  With regards to test day, I worked it and found it helped as I wasn't at home moping about the result, but your could well be BFP!!!!!        

Yes just got something to finish then off home as the ironing is calling me!!  I did all the cleaning last night top to bottom so that must have helped with my weight loss.  I tell you if I weigh in on Tuesday and haven't lost thats it


----------



## leechcb1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ironing as well as eating well - you going for wife of the year as well as an    !!!!  - Have a good night Lou

I'm off to see goddaughter for her 6th birthday - asda shopping and then bed - exhausted!!!

See ya tomorrow 

xxxx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all trigger shot went well had a little sting nothing to bad 
im not sure about when the eggs release i alsways thought that they release 36 hours after the jab 
let hope someone can tell us!
ive had the cyclogest and i dont find them any trouble really best thing to do is use a panty liner and i keep baby wipes on me aswell.
kp- glad all went well me and emma will be with you soon 
im reading and all this food talk is making me hungry


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Leech you also have a good evening  

Zoie well done on the shot, not long now honey


----------



## Julie Wilts (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello, this is my first post, and I'm not sure if I'm in the right place. Started Natural Cycle IUI after Christmas, but just had my first "basting" today and about to start the 2ww.  Was really excited yesterday and this morning, but the nerves kicked in just before the actual basting. Now I'm not sure quite how I feel.

Got friends and family giving us general support, but thought I could do with some support from other ladies experiencing exactly the same things.

Any advice or support would be really appreciated - especially any suggestions as to anything we can do to increase our chances of success. I've read somewhere that pineapple juice is good for implantation.

Thank you for reading. X


----------



## Leicesterlou (Oct 9, 2007)

Welcome Julie - the girls on here offer no end of support, I did natural IUI in Jan so if you need anything let me know, yes pineapple juice is recommended, otherwise put your feet up and relax  your now PUPO


----------



## smallredsock (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi All!    
Not sure if I am posting this in the right place but here goes: 

I've just started taking Clomid 100mg in preparation for my 1st IUI this month, and I'm starting to realise that 'basting' time might be exactly the same time as my fiance is away in Dublin.  

I've always imagined he would be with me for that bit, and I wondered what you girls have all done / are planning to do.  

Also I have a killer sore throat and I was wondering if it develops into a lergy whether they would still do the treatment?  Obvs I will ask the clinic but wondered if any of you lovely ladies have had this experience...

Thank you and good luck everyone!!!


----------



## emma.b (Mar 27, 2006)

Small red sock- Welcome. Usually the   sample is taken to the clinic on the day you are basted, unless you are planning on using frozen sperm. Apparently the sample can lose up to 40% viability when defrosting. I hope your DF can rearrange things to be there with you. If you have a cold/sore throat on the day that shouldn't be a problem. We were told to tell our Dr if I was ill, but only because some cold remedies can interfere with the medication. Hope that helps a bit.

Julie- Welcome! Good luck for the 2ww. How did you find the basting? I am being basted tomorrow. There are a few of us with test dates all around the same time. I hope all our dreams come true .

Zoie- I thought the egg was released 36 hours after too, but then I wondered if the 36 hours was more to do with the life cycle of the egg once it is released from the follicle. It doesn't really matter either way, was just curious. I'm glad to hear you have found the cyclogest ok. 

LeicesterLou- I feel a bit thick to ask but what is PUPO??  I know I am going to be it after tomorrow but that's about all 

Leech- hope you had a nice time with your goddaughter.


----------



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Wow! What a bunch of chatters you guy's are  Time for a new home already--->

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=131204.0


----------

